# Can I run a 7'6" plow on my CJ



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm having trouble finding a replacement 7' plow for my CJ. I'm upgrading the front axle to a Dana 44, Would this be enough to hold up a 7'6" plow? 
I also have BDH MIL wrap springs on the fromt with Overload Air Shocks on the front axle. Frame is a brand new AFW. Much stronger than stock. 

I have no drop in the front when I raise my plow right now. I'm just worried about the stress on the axle bearings.

I don't want to go back to a 6'6" plow as my front track is wider than my plow width when I'm angled and I'm packing down about 2" of snow on the edges.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

yes How much more weight is the extra 6"


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*axel*

don't worry they use the dana 44 in 1/2 trucks, just maintain it and kick snow's posturer ,my 44 has been in my truck since 1961 barring the former owner's screw up (they but a 3.73 geared rear Axel ) and they front had a 4.56 (factory),blew up a axel joint and outer axel shaft


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

theplowmeister;435931 said:


> yes How much more weight is the extra 6"


Just checked the Meyers plow site and it looks like a 14 lbs difference. 

Anyone have an extra 7.5" Meyers blade and pump in trade for a 8' 2" Boss Vee plow?


----------

